# George hotel, Huddersfield - January 2018



## littleboyexplore (May 7, 2018)

> History
> 
> The George Hotel is Grade ll Listed building famous as the birthplace of rugby league football in 1895. The 60 bed hotel was built in 1851 and closed in January 2013, looking for a new buyer.
> The three-star rated George Hotel, which has an Italianate façade was designed by William Walker.



The George Hotel as stood empty for just a little over 5 years... considering this it's not half bad inside, stairways are still intact, few if any holes through to other floors, little decay in the form of mold or interior fatigue and there's still gas in the pumps in the bar area. It's a fair size and took us over an hour to appreciate some of the victorian features still visible throughout the building. The building was sold a few years back to a local dentist for £900,000 but nothing if anything as started interns of building works to restore the hotel. which is a shame as the Hotel sits in pleasant surroundings within St George square which recently received a £21 million facelift.

The Hotel as a basement area which stores the cask ales & equipment needed to run the Hotel bar. Theres rooms a plenty 60 rooms accommodation with bar(s) , ballroom, pool hall and dining room & rooftop area ... we pretty much covered the entire building in a typically dreary Huddersfield afternoon. Hope you enjoy the thread...













Bar





















main lobby







































Stair case shots





























corridor shots'

















bed rooms
























Cellar
















The ball room and dinning hall





















The kitchen 











roof











other rooms



















45 pics later... hoped you enjoyed 
​


----------



## HughieD (May 7, 2018)

Superb stuff LBE. Epic explore.


----------



## littleboyexplore (May 7, 2018)

> Superb stuff LBE. Epic explore.



cheers man...


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 7, 2018)

Nice pictures. That hotel is in good condition, just a few minor repairs. I think my favourite room has to be the ballroom because of the pillars down the side.


----------



## littleboyexplore (May 7, 2018)

> I think my favourite room has to be the ballroom because of the pillars down the side.



the ballroom is pretty cool, the piano is my favourite part of the room though...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 7, 2018)

Fab shots, love this building...it didn't like me though lol


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 8, 2018)

A very sad victim to our ever changing travelling habits and social standings over the years. From the Gentry of the latter 1800's to the train bound commercial traveller of the 20's and 30's, the decline of this hotel was inevitable. Having studied and worked in Huddersfield from 1960-65, I knew this place well - even worked in the bar as a student before going to do the same in the Bull and Mouth; better money and ale! My flat was just 'over' the railway tracks on New North Road, nice and central and a stone's throw from the George. Sadly; like all these places, this building needs a fortune spending on it - the kitchen is both a health and a structural hazard, plumbing and electrics will certainly fail modern specifications. The new owner has probably already found out that modifications and restoration of a listed property requires a bottomless pit of cash and the patience of Job when dealing with bureaucrats who know nothing of the intricacies of construction methods used in these old buildings - or should we say 'bodging and short cuts' used by their builders!


----------



## smiler (May 8, 2018)

I enjoyed that LBE, fantastic set, the shot of rear was a nice touch, Thanks


----------

